# Anti-estrogens...Rebound XT



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey everyone, just looking for some opinions here.
I'll be turning 18 pretty soon.

Just to let you know, I will NOT be taking any form of Anabolics, AAS, etc
No roids. Period.

However, I have been looking into anti-estrogens.
I was thinking about maybe trying rebound XT.
1-2 pill a day in the afternoon/evening.

Maybe to help reduce the minor Gyno  I have, and to help build a little muscle.

What do you think and will it have any side effects?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 7, 2005)

Probably wont help at all.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 7, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Probably wont help at all.



Really? I mean, even to aid strength and gains? Not taking for gyno.


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

why????


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> why????



Just wondering????
Want to know if it would do any good as far as strength
and lean weight gain?

If you are not going to answer question, but just ask why I'm asking, then don't bother.


----------



## GFR (Nov 7, 2005)

Fucking with your hormones at 18 is not advisable..


----------



## uhockey (Nov 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Fucking with your hormones at 18 is not advisable..



We at DS (and myself personally as a medical student) do not recommend the use of ANYTHING effecting hormonal levels without a doctor's prescription before AT LEAST the age of 21.

Or, what the guy above said....


----------



## Stu (Nov 8, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Just wondering????
> Want to know if it would do any good as far as strength
> and lean weight gain?
> 
> If you are not going to answer question, but just ask why I'm asking, then don't bother.


 it wont do anything in terms of weight gain or strength

 dont DS do a non hormonal anaoblic supplement, why not use that?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 8, 2005)

DS? I'll look into it thanks.

The reason I started this thread was to ask, because I'm not very
educated on the subject.
I guess I won't be trying it anytime soon then.


----------



## icanrace (Nov 8, 2005)

I read somewhere where a guy had good luck with the RXT & Tribulus. 
Like the guys said above though, it would be pretty risky messing with your hormones at your age............


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 8, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> it wont do anything in terms of weight gain or strength
> 
> dont DS do a non hormonal anaoblic supplement, why not use that?



Which product are you talking about??
Activate?
And if it is non-hormonal, then why require a PCT cycle?


----------



## uhockey (Nov 8, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Which product are you talking about??
> Activate?
> And if it is non-hormonal, then why require a PCT cycle?



ActivaTe does NOT require a PCT cycle......re-read the writeup.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 9, 2005)

uhockey said:
			
		

> ActivaTe does NOT require a PCT cycle......re-read the writeup.



Would you recommend it to someone under the age of 21?
18+?


----------



## uhockey (Nov 9, 2005)

As a medical student, I recommend safety first.  The way I see it, if our gov't will allow you to consume alcohol at age 21, then you are free to make any choice on supplementation at that point.  Then again, we'll let you smoke and ruin your lungs at age 18......assinine IMO.  For legal reasons we at DS don't recommend any of our products be used by persons under the age of 21.  Read the writeup and make a decision for yourself.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 9, 2005)

Despite what the Activate write-up says, I know of at least one person who got gyno from it. I would advise pct. Just like proviron, it can in theory suppress the HPTA.

The hormone manipulation that is advisable for an 18 year old is through proper diet and training techniques. Yes, you can substantially influence your hormones without drugs or supplements.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 10, 2005)

Info taken into account. Thanks guys.


----------



## brentls49 (Nov 18, 2005)

It is generally not recommended to take a testosterone booster or antiestrogen product before age 25 because your body already produces a ton of test during these years.  After age 25 your natural test production drops pretty fast so this is when you should start taking these types of products.


----------



## uhockey (Nov 19, 2005)

brentls49 said:
			
		

> It is generally not recommended to take a testosterone booster or antiestrogen product before age 25 because your body already produces a ton of test during these years.  After age 25 your natural test production drops pretty fast so this is when you should start taking these types of products.



Agreed, to an extent.  ActivaTe is not a test booster, but instead a product which frees Testosterone from SHBG in order to be utilized by the body.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 21, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Despite what the Activate write-up says, I know of at least one person who got gyno from it. I would advise pct. Just like proviron, it can in theory suppress the HPTA.



Who has actually gotten gyno from it?

I've read reports that activate made existing gyno worse, or caused paranoia with the user due to itchy nipples, but i've not read anything about someone developing gyno from it.

Although it is absolutely possible. Doubtful, but possible.


----------



## topolo (Nov 21, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Who has actually gotten gyno from it?



My brother's, friend's, cousin's neighbor


----------



## brogers (Nov 21, 2005)

People "fuck" with their hormones all the time when the don't get enough sleep, diet, weight train, drink alcohol/use drugs.

A test booster would probably provide nothing, no gains, no sides, just lighter wallet.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 21, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Who has actually gotten gyno from it?
> 
> I've read reports that activate made existing gyno worse, or caused paranoia with the user due to itchy nipples, but i've not read anything about someone developing gyno from it.
> 
> Although it is absolutely possible. Doubtful, but possible.


One of the beta testers. I don't know if he wants me to name him. I know he is gyno-prone, and I'm not saying everyone would get gyno, but it is definitely likely that some would. Running anything that raises free test can lead to gyno, and a recovery period follow cessation would be beneficial, IMO.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 22, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> One of the beta testers. I don't know if he wants me to name him. I know he is gyno-prone, and I'm not saying everyone would get gyno, but it is definitely likely that some would. Running anything that raises free test can lead to gyno, and a recovery period follow cessation would be beneficial, IMO.



Yeah? "Gyno-prone" as in, he's had it before or already had it?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 22, 2005)

Fair enough. I wasn't bad-mouthing the product. I was just saying that I would recommend pct for someone who uses it. If anything, that is a compliment to the product, suggesting it does what it is supposed to.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh, i wasn't saying or implying you were bad-mouthing it. I am genuinely curious to know how it is effecting people.

I don't think PCT is needed for it though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 23, 2005)

I definitely think it may cause flare-ups in those particularly prone. I do not think it can CAUSE gyno.


----------

